

Complimentary defamation - _delirium
http://thediacritics.wordpress.com/2011/11/05/complimentary-defamation/

======
enobrev
I can't put my finger on it but something about the typography on this site
makes it difficult on the eyes. Maybe it's a lack of line spacing, or a lack
of whitespace between the content and the right column, or the lack of margins
around the images.

I'm not sure, but it felt like word soup and I couldn't continue reading it
comfortably after the first couple paragraphs.

